# Mini Update: Small Changes but Game Changers!



## MopyDream44 (Mar 14, 2018)

This isn't a huge update, but the changes are some of my favorite since I've started playing PC. I love to garden, so the new garden options are really helping to streamline my gardening, but I think the real value of these changes will be felt during catch/release events. I'm also really digging the ability to see all of the items in our friend's market boxes. It will be interesting to see how this affects the overall market too. I typically try to buy items at low prices, but I don't always have time to visit everyone, so in a pinch, I have purchased high priced items. So what do you think about the changes? What's your favorite change, and why? Is there anything you don't like, and why?


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 14, 2018)

I like them too, especially the garden.  I have been eliminating those that do not keep their boxes filled.  That is in my view one of hte ways to help players achieve their goals in the game, so not keep the market boxes filled is a biggie to me


----------



## Sheando (Mar 14, 2018)

I love them! I always dreaded watering/harvesting/planting, because it took so long to load each flower. Being able to do those things in bulk is a huge plus for me.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 14, 2018)

I love all the new features!  The smaller buttons are a little weird, but I’m sure I’ll get used to them ^^;


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes! This was a nice little update. Love that you can see all market box items now, and of course, the improved gardening features, etc. Nintendo is really putting a lot of work into this game, and it's totally appreciated. It's evolving nicely. 

A few wish-list items for future releases:

- A villager 'type' tab within the contacts screen for instant sorting/grouping (cute, sporty, etc.). This would come in handy when you want to invite all villagers from the same type (to your campsite) when that particular essence is needed.

- A 'Favorite' option/tab for friends so that you can see if your fave's are online without endless scrolling, especially during an event (not to ignore other friends of course, but to keep a list of faves).

- A direct message feature to communicate with friends so that you can communicate quick game related things like, 'Need more creatures?', 'I am going to be at a party tonight, if you're on, can you water my flowers?'

- The ability to walk a bit more within each map location. I love to wander around in New Leaf, so it feels a bit limiting in PC. Even if we were able to walk a bit more on the boardwalks, checkout those paths, and roam the beach after catching some bugs.

- Weather patterns! I would love to see some cloudy days with rain and to be able to use umbrellas while at the campsite. I'd also love to see some snow falling, and some leaves falling too (both spring and autumn). 

- Higher resolution 'ground/flooring' graphics. The graphics in this game are so sharp and detailed, so I find it odd that the grass and other ground/rug/carpet/flooring patterns are low resolution, especially when the game pans in on them when zooming into your character.

- Calming and relaxing garden music (the current music is a bit manic and annoying). And as I've stated in another thread, I'd prefer it if the music stopped while relaxing inside your camper so that you can hear the background river and ocean sounds coming in quietly from outside.

- Better use of the Market Place real estate. Reese and Isabelle (while I enjoy them both), are not needed. Let's have Redd, full time Kicks and maybe even Katrina park their campers there full time!

- Bring back the video camera view icon! Screen shots shouldn't be limited to 'Instagram Ready' small squares.

That's about it for now. Anyone else have a few feature wish-list items?


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> A few wish-list items for future releases:
> 
> - A 'Favorite' option/tab for friends so that you can see if your fave's are online without endless scrolling, especially during an event (not to ignore other friends of course, but to keep a list of faves).
> 
> ...



All of those ideas that you mentioned are so great. :} I really want a way to be able to send messages to other players. There’s so many people I want to be able to thank and stuff, so that would definitely be nice. I know we can give Kudos .. but still.

Something I really want is for them to find a way to condense the visitors activity stream / log. I have many different hybrid flowers at my garden so people often pay me a visit to cross-polinate with my flowers. So if one person cross-pollinates 10 times ( for example ) then I get 10 different notifications. Eventually I lose track of who gave me Kudos & etc. It makes it hard during events to keep track of who gave me how many bugs too. I’m usually left to count the bugs by pressing on each flower one by one, so i know how many to give back. The notifications in the activity stream / log accumulate so fast for me due to every action getting a separate notification. It would be so nice if they could look into that somehow. On more quiet days its not really an issue though. 

I love that people come visit my campsite and garden so much though. :d <3 I love that I can help people by having hybrids available all the time too !

*Edit:* Ya, so, I just got 17 notifications from one player alone, due to cross-pollination.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 14, 2018)

These ideas are great you guys, so yes please!


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 14, 2018)

the gardening feature would be handy during events but I don't use the garden apart from then so it's a bit wasted on me for the moment. 

also I don't really see the point of showing the size of the bugs and fish (though I think there's a fishing event soon where that's useful??)  but again in general use a bit wasted 

I want new bugs and fish to catch!


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm thrilled about the inventory increase! I was at at max 250 and now I can hold 300 items! It makes things so much easier!!!

Things I would like to see:

The marketplace is completely useless for me - I've bought everything sold there, so how about making it an interactive place for players to buy and sell items, like clothing and furniture, like the auction place in City Folk, or the ReTail selling feature in New Leaf.

I would also like to see a message feature. During garden events I usually finish early, but continue to grow flowers so I can share creatures with friends. I would love to be able to say, "I'm done, so no need to return any" or "I only need navy bugs now". It could be just like the bulletin board in the main games, where you can post messages for others, and they can leave messages for you.

The ability to upgrade from an RV to a cabin. Having only two 6X8 rooms to decorate is restrictive. It would be so nice to have a full size (six 8X8 rooms) house like in New Leaf. The idea of driving your RV to the different map areas is cute, but unnecessary, so let's trade those RV's for camp cabins!


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

WynterFrost said:


> also I don't really see the point of showing the size of the bugs and fish (though I think there's a fishing event soon where that's useful??)  but again in general use a bit wasted



I'm not too thrilled about the bug & fish sizes either. 

Something else I would love implemented would be to be able to put down / modify several amenities at a time. Like it would be nice to put down / modify both amenities at the same time instead of doing one and then saving the layout .. then doing the other one and saving it again.


----------



## amemome (Mar 14, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> The ability to upgrade from an RV to a cabin. Having only two 6X8 rooms to decorate is restrictive. It would be so nice to have a full size (six 8X8 rooms) house like in New Leaf. The idea of driving your RV to the different map areas is cute, but unnecessary, so let's trade those RV's for camp cabins!



I'm with you here! I think one of my fave New Leaf things was decking out my house and adding custom designs. I know ACPC is probably limited in what it can do but I think it would be a really awesome idea if you can drive your RV to your cabin and go ham on the interior decorating.

Would give all these crafted items a place to go!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a feeling in future games the size of the fish will depend on how much it will sell for and maybe some visual differences? i have doubts about that feature though

the more things they implement into pocket camp the more i wonder what the switch game will be like (assuming there will be one)


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 15, 2018)

It is a bit strange to implement the size of the fish before the event, as I keep getting "New Record" catches, and it doesn't really mean anything at the moment. I wonder if the fishing event will incorporate new record catches somehow. I think having to catch a new record for a fishing tournament goal may make it very difficult for users who play frequently, but I do like the idea of different sizes selling for more bells, so hopefully it's something like that. Also, has anyone noticed the red snappers seem smaller when you pull them out of the water? I haven't caught enough to tell if the size has been readjusted for all catches, or if they look bigger when they are bigger. Either way, I caught a snapper, and it looked a lot smaller than I'm used to seeing. 

@tolismarie, I really love the idea of having a cabin! We could have a cabin at the main camp area, and our RV's can be parked where they are parked when we visit our friends! Honestly, all of these changes and ideas keep getting me excited for what we might see on the Switch version (that is totally, absolutely, completely, going to happen....eye twitch).


----------

